# Up and Running DVR



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got the DVR up and running. I have been waiting on a surge protector for the lathe as I wanted to protect the computer. I did get to turn in on. Put a nickel on the headstock. Ran the speed from 100 rpm to 3500 rpm and no movement of the nickel. I added 360 lbs. of sand to the base and so it is pretty solid. Got my new Vicmarc chuck in for it. Had to order a new on since the spindle is 1 1/4" X 8 and all my other chucks are 1" X 8. Also got the outboard turning jig mounted. Tools are mounted behind thanks to Mr. Bob Noles. Haven't been able to turn much as we have been running back and forth to Denver with my wife's dad who is not well. Anyway it is now ready to go.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That is one fine looking outfit Bernie. When you get time to turn be sure to post some pics for us.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

You have had that thing for going on 2 weeks and it still has no chips laying around. That is not like you..... turn something for godness sakes.

Sorry to hear about your FIL, hope all goes well buddy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good Bernie! Yeah what Bob said. Hope all goes well with the father-in=law.

Corey


----------

